# More Mudroom locker/benches



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

Here are 2 more mudroom lockers/benches that I have done in the last few months. This version evolved out of the first design because the end user never used the drawers and most of her stuff just ended up on the floor in front of the drawers. This was a nice change because the drawers were very labor intensive on the first one.


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

And here is another one. This one is much smaller and is in poplar. I really like the way I incorporated the front edge of the bench with the faceframe. The other one looked too busy, but it was built in 5 pcs and the top had to be seperate.


----------



## aplan82 (Jul 9, 2012)

jkline805 said:


> And here is another one. This one is much smaller and is in poplar. I really like the way I incorporated the front edge of the bench with the faceframe. The other one looked too busy, but it was built in 5 pcs and the top had to be seperate.



How did you attach the top locker portion to the base? I am working on a similar project and was worried about the dividers having to much wiggle.


----------



## stradt03 (Oct 6, 2013)

I've seen a couple lockers online that were made out of MDF for the bottom portion, any cons to this as a material of construction? 
How did you create your joints? I'm looking to take on a small locker project of my own over the holidays. thanks!


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

aplan82 said:


> How did you attach the top locker portion to the base? I am working on a similar project and was worried about the dividers having to much wiggle.


On the back sides of the face frame I put pocket screws where the face frame meets the top of the bench. The upper lockers are attached to the wall and then the pocket screws keep the dividers from having any side to side play in them.


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

stradt03 said:


> I've seen a couple lockers online that were made out of MDF for the bottom portion, any cons to this as a material of construction?
> How did you create your joints? I'm looking to take on a small locker project of my own over the holidays. thanks!


The unfinished lockers that I posted above were made using poplar plywood with MDF core. MDF works great as long as you capture the edges. That is where it is most vulnerable. The only other downside is weight. A sheet of 3/4" MDF weighs nearly 100#. All of the joints in the mdf are made with dados.


----------



## stradt03 (Oct 6, 2013)

jkline805 said:


> The unfinished lockers that I posted above were made using poplar plywood with MDF core. MDF works great as long as you capture the edges. That is where it is most vulnerable. The only other downside is weight. A sheet of 3/4" MDF weighs nearly 100#. All of the joints in the mdf are made with dados.


what do you mean by "capture the edges"?


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

stradt03 said:


> what do you mean by "capture the edges"?


Basically I mean the edges of the MDF need to be "captured" in a dado or covered by hardwood. The edges are prone to swelling and are extremely fragile. MDF is a great product if used right. It works well in panels especially because all of the edges should be concealed in grooves.


----------

